# replacement blade for thetford C 402C toilet cassette



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an Elddis Autoquest 120 2007 model. This month's problem is!

Blade on Thetford C 402C toilet cassette broken off. On dismantling find that the plastic pin which is part of the blade has sheared.

Local repairers suggested I contact Thetford direct which I have done.

A replacement holding tank plate is £46 on ebay. Anyone had similar problems or can suggest a cheaper repair?

Regards

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

In case you have not found it the webpage with all the exploded views and details of spare parts for your Thetford can be found here:

Thetford Spares <<

Not a cheaper way but maybe a much easier, quicker and less mucky but unfortunatly much more expensive way to solve you problem quickly and easily would be to buy a completly new holding tank. They cost around £130 which would seenm to be much better value. You would then, in the old tank, have a complete set of spare parts

Example pricing for complete holding tank <<<

Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Or get a bucket. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Well bugger me.

Just getting ready to go, primed loo, went to fush and the same thing has happend! The pin at the bottom of the blade has sheered.

****. Or not as the case may be.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

For anyone else who may get stuck.

Thetford recommend Myriad on 01283 586 030

They can supply a new blade (part number 50731) or an entire mechanism (top plate + entire blade/float assembly) - and gave a fair price, but none in stock.

The company on ebay selling them for £48 don't have stock - they are getting stock "tomorrow" - yeah right.

I bought from https://www.leisureshopdirect.com for £42 including next day delivery.

I reckon I could bodge the blade but the thing is 5 years old and at 200+ days a year away, I think replacing the mech is fine -especially as it replaces all the seals etc. Saves me cleaning it anyway.


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips . I have ordered a new blade from Leisure shop direct. Hope that does the job


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fitted new blade yesterday. only £7.50 rather than £46 for a full holding tank plate. Thanks for all your help

Geoff

Flushed with success!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I got a new take from a caravan breakers to keep as a spare when going to rallies etc for a tenner. A clean was all that was needed.

Phill


----------

